# 76ers All-Time Team



## Knick Killer

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Allen Iverson

*SG-* Hal Greer

*SF-* Julius Irving

*PF-* Charles Barkley

*C-* Wilt Chamberlain

*Bench*

*6-* Dolph Schayes
*7-* Billy Cunningham
*8-* Moses Malone
*9-* Dikembe Mutumbo
*10-* Andre Iguodala
*11-* Maurice Cheeks
*12-* Bobby Jones

What an unbelievable ****ing team. What does your 76ers team look like?


----------



## Marcus13

PG - Allen Iverson
SG- Hal Greer
SF- Julius Erving
PF- Charles Barkley
C- Wilt Chamberlain

Bench
----------
6- Moses Malone
7- Dolph Schayes
8- George McGinnis
9- Fred Carter
10- Billy Cunningham
11 - Hersey Hawkins
12 - Doug Collins


----------



## RollWithEm

I hate starting Iverson at PG on any team, but Mo Cheeks was just so far below his level. One of you two mentioned every single person I would consider including on my 12-man roster.


----------



## TheGlove_20

PG- Mo Cheeks

SG- Allen Iverson

SF- Julius Irving

PF- Moses Malone

C- Wilt Chamberlain

Bench

6- Charles Barkley
7- Hal Greer
8- Billy Cunningham
9- Dolph Schayes
10- Andre Iguodala
11- Andre Miller
12- Jrue Holiday


----------

